# Thank you whoever shared this............



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Someone shared the pattern Winged Nike Cape Pattern on http://www.stephanieearp.com/2012/01/wingednikecape/

-here-thank you. This is a most beautiful pattern!!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, that is a really neat cape! Love it


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful cape xx


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Really beautiful.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish it was a free pattern.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

eileenk said:


> I wish it was a free pattern.


Me too. Best knit crocodile stitch yet.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

I wish it was free too, beautiful cape, i absolutely love it!
will bookmark this for future reference
thank you for sharing
arwin


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Somebody was asking for a knitted crocodile stitch recently. I hope they see this -lovely.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

That is lovely!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I really think it's worth the money, I think it will get lots of compliments and it will be something you'll value that's different and you won't see it walking down the street coming at you.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

too bad its not knitted


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

retirednelda said:


> too bad its not knitted


It is knitted!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

retirednelda said:


> too bad its not knitted


It is knitted, but to be fair when I first looked at it, I thought it was the crocheted Crocodile stitch, too. And it would be pretty. But so it this, and I can see it in a dove grey and/or a light turquoise color. I know the pattern costs, but if you are going to invest in good yarn, why not go a few dollars more for a really outstanding pattern?


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Wow, it kept saying crocheted in the instructions... now that would be a gorgeous project to do !!! I already am backed up in 3 projects right now, but I am printing it out anyway and who knows


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I didn't think there was a knitted stitch that looked anything like a crocodile stitch, but this one comes close.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

3mom said:


> Someone shared the pattern Winged Nike Cape Pattern on http://www.stephanieearp.com/2012/01/wingednikecape/
> 
> -here-thank you. This is a most beautiful pattern!!


I really didn't think I was a shawl person but this pattern could change my mind!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

sandrap said:


> 3mom said:
> 
> 
> > Someone shared the pattern Winged Nike Cape Pattern on http://www.stephanieearp.com/2012/01/wingednikecape/
> ...


Yep, I think I'm going to do it, too. It's so graceful in the front, and I love the scales!! Comeon, let's both do it!!!


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

3mom said:


> sandrap said:
> 
> 
> > 3mom said:
> ...


 I've bought the pattern and now wish I'd seen other knitters attempts on Ravelry first.

The blocking etc seems very daunting and why does the designer use 2 strands of 2 ply lace yarn? Wouldn't a 4 ply do?

Maybe I'll attempt it "one day"- it IS beautiful.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

sandrap said:


> 3mom said:
> 
> 
> > sandrap said:
> ...


Just getting ready to buy the pattern as soon as I finish reading here, but your question is a good one. I didn't realize there were 2 strands held together. And what's different about the blocking that makes it "daunting"? Does it look easy to do the stitches?


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

3mom said:


> sandrap said:
> 
> 
> > 3mom said:
> ...


Yes, making the "feathers " looks easy enough but she speaks of blocking them one by one!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Yuk to blocking the feathers one by one, altho I had a similar pattern recently. But it was just a few lapels, so it wasn't too bad. But a whole shawl.... You don't have to stitch them one individually, do you?


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

No, she hadn't been quite that evil!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

sandrap said:


> No, she hadn't been quite that evil!![/quote
> 
> So if I use, say, Sport yarn, and (sigh) block afterward, does the pattern look ok otherwise? Should I go ahead and get it?


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

3mom said:


> sandrap said:
> 
> 
> > No, she hadn't been quite that evil!![/quote
> ...


----------

